# Cyclobenzaprine 10 MG....



## SNiPerXP (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew or knew someone who find me the street value of a 10 MG pill of cyclobenzaprine? If not, can you direct me to a site that might have street values for different pills? I personally don't do them, but I have access to them and wanted to know how much they sell for.


----------



## shepj (Feb 11, 2009)

for an unscheduled muscle relaxant/anti depressant? Honestly, maybe a couple of bucks. They are really cheap prescription meds.. maybe you could get $5 a piece? But when it comes down to it, Valium 10's would be cheaper than that.


----------



## SNiPerXP (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha thanks, I had been told of taken enough they were hallucinogenic. I guess my source was wrong.


----------



## Acidburn999819 (Feb 12, 2009)

yea your source is wrong....they won't do anything that cool for you....

you could probably sell them to some meth head for a couple bucks a pop...tell them is something else....but then you have to deal with meth heads and they may just kill you and take them....sooooo ehhhhhh


----------



## doniawon (Feb 12, 2009)

flexerall is worth nada


----------



## shepj (Feb 12, 2009)

Acidburn999819 said:


> yea your source is wrong....they won't do anything that cool for you....
> 
> you could probably sell them to some meth head for a couple bucks a pop...tell them is something else....but then you have to deal with meth heads and they may just kill you and take them....sooooo ehhhhhh


lol.. selling anythinb but meth to a meth head is not generally a good idea. They tend to get all flip-shittish lol.


----------



## SNiPerXP (Feb 12, 2009)

Haha, thanks, but I'm pretty sure I don't chill with a bunch of meth-addicts nor intend to go hunting them down... you don't know I'm the little white kid compared to everyone else, so I'm the perfect target to get jumped..... I can happily so though that I never have, usually most people are chill with me.


----------



## shepj (Feb 13, 2009)

SNiPerXP said:


> Haha, thanks, but I'm pretty sure I don't chill with a bunch of meth-addicts nor intend to go hunting them down... you don't know I'm the little white kid compared to everyone else, so I'm the perfect target to get jumped..... I can happily so though that I never have, usually most people are chill with me.


hey that's not a bad thing, so long as you know it! lol.


----------



## burn1down916 (Feb 14, 2009)

I wouldnt pay shit for a flexeril ( cyclobenzashit). Its the shittiest "high" ever. when i was prescribed those i went back to my doc and had him switch the script to vicodin w/ 15mg hydrocodone. Its a lot better feeling than that lazy ass/tired feeling flexiril gives you. If your looking to make money off pharmpills get some kind of opiate.


----------



## SNiPerXP (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, I was wndering how much a 5-325 mg Oxycodone would be? I've already googled it, but have come up with too many answers.


----------



## RastaPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

around here people usaully pay about 5 bucks for one but it really just depends on your source


----------

